# selfed a couple of species



## Ron-NY (Sep 15, 2007)

I originally thought about crossing these two but Glen suggested I self them

Primulinum







and Paph phillipinense var album


----------



## gore42 (Sep 15, 2007)

I couldn't agree more 

I have primulinum in flask already, but if you'd like to send me either pod when they're mature, I'd be happy to flask them for you. Troy Meyers is good too, of course... but I just thought I'd give you another option. I'd prefer to do them green.

That philippinense is awesome 

- Matt


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 15, 2007)

Crossing that Phil album with a primulinum would've been a crime.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 15, 2007)

Can't improve those two species with a hybrid!


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks Matt. I also put the phillipinense onto the fowlii hoping for a mini multifloral.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2007)

are those your plants? NIce, I didn't see them listed on the sight, not that it matters, my next paph will be a hirsut. alb.


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 16, 2007)

the fowliei was a fairly recent purchase, July 07 I believe. The phillipinense I have had for a couple of years. The barbigerum is not mine but am using it for breeding.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2007)

Good acquisitions.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Sep 16, 2007)

All of the plants are wonderful. [By chance, do you have the clonal name of the phillipinense?


----------



## Roy (Sep 16, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> Crossing that Phil album with a primulinum would've been a crime.



I don't know about being a crime, it would make a fantastic Paph Honey.
Each in their own right are great but I don't see crossing the two of them as trying to better either, just producing a great hybrid.


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 16, 2007)

practicallyostensible said:


> All of the plants are wonderful. [By chance, do you have the clonal name of the phillipinense?



Paph philippinense var. album ('Ruey Ann Jade' AM/OSROC X 'Green Jade')


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 16, 2007)

I agree with Roy. They would make a fantastic paph honey

However that Paph phillipinense var album is so perfect and I'm glad you are selfing it.


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 16, 2007)

smartie2000 said:


> a fantastic paph honey


Oxymoron! oke:

In all seriousness, I'm glad that the philippinense f. alboflavum was selfed instead of crossed. It's not all that common and it needs to be propagated more.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 16, 2007)

I agree with kentuckiense!


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 16, 2007)

It is a mute argument being that it was selfed already . noted fma alboflavum


----------



## Roy (Sep 17, 2007)

I have no problems with the selfing. I just see enough flowers to do both.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2007)

Species snobs! Some of us prefer hybrids, it's an advancement!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 17, 2007)

NYEric said:


> ... Some of us prefer hybrids, it's an advancement!


Only with besseae...oke:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2007)

When the new Phragmipedilum hybrids come out you'll all eat those words


----------



## ohio-guy (May 13, 2008)

*bump*

hey Ron....did the selfings produce anything?
I wouldn't mind growing out some of those phil album seedlings!


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2008)

It's funny, Parkside had them on their 'currently in bloom' page for like a second, then they disappeared. I think I will call them and if they have any left order one!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2008)

Roy said:


> I have no problems with the selfing. I just see enough flowers to do both.



Okay, maybe a stupid question here, but I agree with Roy - there seems to be at least 4 flowers on the philippinense, and the primulinum is sequential. Couldn't multiple different crosses me made at the same time? Or does that take too much out of the plant to produce so much seed?


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 30, 2008)

sometimes I will make the cross both ways using each plant as a pod parent. If a plant is large and strong, I would consider 2 pods on a spike. I did not want to take any chances with this plant...it is one of my favs. 

Yes the selfings took and the pods went to be flasked and then grown out in Hawaii.


----------

